# apropouse Flag USE della cpu

## Maialovic

allora......mi son sempre chiesto : facendo un bel 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

 vedo che ce una bella lista di flag use....e mi son sempre chiesto: sarebbe sbagliato o corretto inserirle per intero nel buon make.conf???????

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> allora......mi son sempre chiesto : facendo un bel 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/cpuinfo
> ```
> ...

 

tralasciando il costruttivo commento di djinnZ, chiariamo:

l'output di /proc/cpuinfo fornisce notizie sul processore in uso. Quel flag NON INDICA use flags bensì funzionalità standardizzate che il tuo processore offre e supporta. Non sono USE FLAGS (concetto astratto che ha senso solo all'internodella distribuzione gentoo linux).

Quel che puoi verificare è se esistano delle use flags che corrispondono a tali funzionalita [sono 2 files : /usr/portage/profiles/use*.desc ] ed eventualmente attivare la USE FLAG relativa a tale flags del processore.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> allora......mi son sempre chiesto : facendo un bel 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/cpuinfo
> ```
> ...

 Te non stai bene...   :Laughing: 

Quelle che vedi sono si delle flags, ma indicano solamente alcuni particolari set di istruzioni che la CPU accetta e che, nella pratica, sono implementate attraverso alcune particolari CFLAGS (non USEflags, che sono qualcosa di molto diverso).

Non tutte le flags che vedi corrispondono a una possibile flag da aggiungere alle CFLAGS; la migliore risorsa per trovare a cosa corrispondono, a quale CFLAGS corrispondono e se è il caso di abilitarle è Google. In qualsiasi caso, vista la tua ignoranza sull'argomento, ti consiglio di non toccare nulla e tenerti delle CFLAGS sicure.

Ciao.

PS: "che c'è"; questo è un forum italiano, non arabo...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> allora......mi son sempre chiesto : facendo un bel 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/cpuinfo
> ```
> ...

 

dove le vedi?

altra osservazione: le USE sono una caratteristica delle distribuzioni Gentoo. /proc/pcuinfo, invece, riguguarda il processore. una cosa è software, e l'altra è hardware.

secondo te gli ingegneri di Intel hanno pensato in modo particolare a chi usa le distribuzioni Gentoo?

----------

## pingoo

Mah, io ho controllato quali flags avessero una corrispondente USE e a cosa servisse; così ne ho scelte alcune che mi sembravano interessanti e le ho schiaffate nel make.conf, tra le USE, cosicché vengano usate quando previste per quel pacchetto (es mplayer). Non so se cambia qualcosa se le metti in CFLAGS, avevo dato un'occhiata solo a quelle relative all'ottimizzazione (quindi non c'erano le varie mmx 3dnow etc.) dovrei riflettere su cosa cambierebbe mettendole là, in teoria è corretto a sua volta.

Beh, direi che non ti ho chiarito molto la cosa, anzì attendo anche io chiarimenti  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## Maialovic

beh......allora tanto per essere pignoli come voi che secondo me parlate parlate ma alla fine ....un baliti niente : grazie alle FLAG in cpuinfo abilitanto la voce mmx presente nel pentium II nel make.conf, il caro mplayer era riuscito a farm vedere i video senza rallentamenti......di conseguenza mi sa che le suddette voci dovrebbero essere abilitate per una migliore ottimizzazione Sistema-Pc

ma siccome qui mi sa che siete bravi in chiacchere e basta......non mi ci applico piu di tanto

poi dico io......tutte queste paranoie sulla scrittura.....dico io:tanto il tasto cerca non funziona quindi a cosa vi applicate?

----------

## Luca89

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> beh......allora tanto per essere pignoli come voi che secondo me parlate parlate ma alla fine ....un baliti niente : grazie alle FLAG in cpuinfo abilitanto la voce mmx presente nel pentium II nel make.conf, il caro mplayer era riuscito a farm vedere i video senza rallentamenti......di conseguenza mi sa che le suddette voci dovrebbero essere abilitate per una migliore ottimizzazione Sistema-Pc

 

Alcune estensioni del processore (tipo mmx, sse, sse2) hanno la relativa flag use in Gentoo, quindi non fa male abilitarla. Ma questo non vale per tutte.

----------

## randomaze

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> grazie alle FLAG in cpuinfo abilitanto la voce mmx presente nel pentium II nel make.conf, il caro mplayer era riuscito a farm vedere i video senza rallentamenti......di conseguenza mi sa che le suddette voci dovrebbero essere abilitate per una migliore ottimizzazione Sistema-Pc

 

Confesso di avere dei problemi nel capire se sei serio o meno.

La questione è questa:

le flags restituire da cpuinfo indicano alcune capacità del processore

le CFLAGS indicate in make.conf indicano le opzioni di compilazioni dei programmi. Volendo ottimizzare il sistema è utile andare a vedere le flags restituite da cpuinfo e cercare a quale CFLAGS corrispondono per aggiungerla. Nota che molte di queste opzioni sono implicite nell'indicazione della cpu o dell'architettura

le use flags sono opzioni usate per la compilazione dei programmi. In alcuni casi, in cui l'utente ha deciso di non includere determinate feature nelle CFLAGS (di solito si fa per avere una distribuzione "generica" non ecessivamente legata al processore che attualmente stiamo usando), è possibile indicarle come USE per far si che determinati programmi siano complati in maniera diversa. È il caso, ad esempio, di mmx, mmxext, sse, 3dnow, 3dnowext e, peraltro, si tratta di omonimia: se i developer gentoo avessero scelto di chiamarle "with-mmx" invece che "mmx" allora la semplice dicitura "mmx" non avrebbe avuto nessun risutato.

Altre flags restituite da cpuinfo (ad esempio mtrr, fpu, sep, ...)  non fanno assolutamente nulla se inserite nelle USE

Spero di averti chiarito la distinzione

 *Quote:*   

> tanto il tasto cerca non funziona quindi a cosa vi applicate?

 

Il tasto cerca funziona ma, come tutte le cose umane, non è perfetto. Tuttavia per tantissime situazioni è più che sufficiente.

----------

## Maialovic

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]le CFLAGS indicate in make.conf indicano le opzioni di compilazioni dei programmi. Volendo ottimizzare il sistema è utile andare a vedere le flags restituite da cpuinfo e cercare a quale CFLAGS corrispondono per aggiungerla. Nota che molte di queste opzioni sono implicite nell'indicazione della cpu o dell'architettura
> 
> 

 

tanto sono implicite che lho dovuto inserire a manina affiche venisse utilizzato

----------

## randomaze

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> [*]le CFLAGS indicate in make.conf indicano le opzioni di compilazioni dei programmi. Volendo ottimizzare il sistema è utile andare a vedere le flags restituite da cpuinfo e cercare a quale CFLAGS corrispondono per aggiungerla. Nota che molte di queste opzioni sono implicite nell'indicazione della cpu o dell'architettura
> 
>  
> ...

 

Quale CFLAGS stai usando?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> beh......allora tanto per essere pignoli come voi che secondo me parlate parlate ma alla fine ....un baliti niente : grazie alle FLAG in cpuinfo abilitanto la voce mmx presente nel pentium II nel make.conf, il caro mplayer era riuscito a farm vedere i video senza rallentamenti......di conseguenza mi sa che le suddette voci dovrebbero essere abilitate per una migliore ottimizzazione Sistema-Pc

 

scusa, ma avevi bisogno di leggerlo lì che il tuo processore è mmx? basterebbe leggere sulla confezione del processore, o sulla documentazione del PC

comuqnue quello che c'era da dire l'ha chiarito in modo egregio randomaze. leggi il suo post e renditi conto di avere scritto prima uno strafalcione, e poi un attacco assolutamente gratuito ed immotivato a tutti quanti. il minimo che potresti fare è chiedere scusa, visto il tuo evidente torto

----------

## Onip

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> beh......allora tanto per essere pignoli come voi che secondo me parlate parlate ma alla fine ....un baliti niente : grazie alle FLAG in cpuinfo abilitanto la voce mmx presente nel pentium II nel make.conf, il caro mplayer era riuscito a farm vedere i video senza rallentamenti......di conseguenza mi sa che le suddette voci dovrebbero essere abilitate per una migliore ottimizzazione Sistema-Pc
> 
> ma siccome qui mi sa che siete bravi in chiacchere e basta......non mi ci applico piu di tanto
> 
> poi dico io......tutte queste paranoie sulla scrittura.....dico io:tanto il tasto cerca non funziona quindi a cosa vi applicate?

 

Ma che cavolo di risposta è questa?

Hai scritto (legittimamente, sia chiaro) un post sostenendo delle ipotesi quantomeno bizzarre (per non dire completamente prive di senso) e ti sono state date delle risposte chiare e gentili. Non capisco proprio questo tuo tono...

Riguardo alla questione mplayer e l'uso di mmx può dipendere da molte cose. In primis dalle tue CFLAGS, poi anche dal fatto che l'ebuild possa (o meno, bisogna controllare) filtrare le flags "più rischiose" (come può esserla quella per mmx) salvo abilitarle solo tramite l'utilizzo delle USE.

----------

## Luca89

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> tanto sono implicite che lho dovuto inserire a manina affiche venisse utilizzato

 

Innanzitutto si parla di "flag" diverse, flag USE e CFLAGS, vediamo se posso chiarirti meglio:

la flag CFLAGS mmx serve per ottimizzare meglio il codice compilato su computer che supportano tale feature e solitamente viene abilitata direttamente dal "-march" (-march=pentium4 ad esempio attiva già mmx)

la flag USE "mmx" invece serve ad aggiungere il supporto opzionale alle estensioni mmx per i programmi che lo supportano, per esempio nel fare un determinato calcolo un programma può utilizzare un metodo diverso in base al fatto se viene compilato o meno con il supporto a mmx

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> ma siccome qui mi sa che siete bravi in chiacchere e basta......non mi ci applico piu di tanto

 

Bhe, discutere serve a capirsi meglio e ad avere informazioni più corrette possibili. Anche tu stesso sei stato poco chiaro e hai confuso alcune cose.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ma che cavolo di risposta è questa?

 

E' la risposta di uno che per una domanda ingenua sì, ma cortese e leggitima, s'è visto rispondere con  sberleffi + che chiarimenti.

La vera domanda sarebbe, che ca**o di risposte gli sono state date?

Ha commesso un'ingenuità, ha male interpretato il significati della voce flags presente in proc/cpuinfo . E allora? Tutti nati imparati? 

Anziché piegarsi in 2 dalle risate, anziché rispondere con eh? ah! bah, si poteva spiegargli chiaramente che forse aveva frainteso in significato di quella voce, e che, pur essendo corretta l'idea di andare a vedere sotto proc cpuinfo le caratteristiche e le features del proprio processore, non era così automatico che esistesse una use flag specifica per ognuna di esse. Oppure potevate tacere, evitare di rispondere, risparmiare tempo voi, far risparmiare tempo ai posteri che eviteranno di leggere condensati di inutile acidità ed evitare che magari un utente che s stava avvicinando magari per le prime volte a gentoo Linux, se ne vada, schifato dalle risposte di saccenti debianari.

Se la comunità si affossa non è certo per mancanza di buone idee, ma per i pessimi comportamenti.

----------

## Onip

@.:deadhead:.

normalmente sarei daccordo con te, ma non mi sembra, in questo caso, che ci siano state prese in giro così eclatanti. Certo, qualcuno ha fatto dell'ironia, ma le risposte sono state date in modo adeguato da tutti.

IMHO, ovviamente

----------

## Maialovic

beh......innanzi tutto mi fa piacere essere preso per pazzo e sconclusionato.......

cmq io avevo detto use flag perche visto che aggiungendo mmx nel USE  pensavo che andassero messe li.......

io NON ho MAI accennato alle CFLAGS come molti avete capito............

cmq l'unico che forse ha capito è il buon deadhead.......ma cmq.........gli altri mi sanno molto di quaquaraqua che non altro di meglio di isustare e riempirsi la bocca di frasi che non servono a nulla se non per apparire preparati

----------

## randomaze

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> io NON ho MAI accennato alle CFLAGS come molti avete capito............

 

Non io. Ho capito benissimo che non parlavi di CFLAGS. Quello che a te ancora sfugge è che le flags che vedi con cpuinfo sono, al limite, ricunducibili alle CFLAGS e non certo alle USE. Poi se secondo mettere nella USE un qualcosa tipo "fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 ..." è normale e consigliato fai pure, dopotutto è il tuo computer...

----------

